# Inland landscapes and cities of Kingdoms of León and Castile. SPAIN.



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La Granja, Segovia.

Palacio y Jardines de la Granja. por Miguel. (respenda), en Flickr.


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Nice thread Pavlemadrid kay:, but there's something wrong:



Pavlemadrid said:


> La Rioja, bodegas.
> http://farm1.staticflickr.com/228/473070158_0f932607ce_b.jpg[img][/url]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/steven2358/473070158/]Ysios Panorama[/url] por [url=http://www.flickr.com/people/steven2358/]Steven2358[/url], en Flickr.
> [/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Ok, sorry, I'll edit soon!


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Trigo por juanjominor, en Flickr.


Cuadras a orilla del rio Lillas por trebol-a, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Hoces del Duratón, Segovia.

Las hoces del Duratón y Sepulveda por Jexweber.fotos, en Flickr.

Sigüenza, Guadalajara.

SIGUENZA CALLE MAYOR G308 14-4-2007 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Frías, provincia de Burgos:

Frias-Burgos por Falstaf, en Flickr.

Puebla de Sanabria, Zamora.

Castillo de Puebla de Sanabria por Contando Estrelas, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Provincia de Cuenca.

La bodega por Black Arthur, en Flickr.

Chinchón, Madrid.

Plaza de Chinchon por 33epico, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cuenca ciudad.

Museo de las Ciencias de Castilla-La Mancha - Cuenca por Antonio Marín Segovia, en Flickr.

Sierra de Gredos.

Circo de Gredos por Jesu d´Alange, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Ávila ciudad.

muralla por frado76, en Flickr.

León ciudad.

MUSAC por Javier Díaz, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

León ciudad.

2005_12_31 138 por Emilio del Prado, en Flickr.

Madrid ciudad.

CTBA at night (zoomed in) por Ant_S95, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Miranda del Castañar, Salamanca.

Miranda del Castañar por jaescudero, en Flickr.

La Rioja.

Villoslada 05 por Arkangelovich, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La Hoya, Salamanca.

La Hoya.(Salamanca) 139 por cotallo-nonocot, en Flickr.

Valladolid ciudad.

Museo de la ciencia (Valladolid) por Julio Codesal (juyma), en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Provincia de Soria.

subiendo a la laguna negra por mallol, en Flickr.

Provincia de Soria.

Vértigo en la Laguna Negra por tresemes37, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid ciudad.

Cava Baja por Proggie, en Flickr.

León ciudad.

Panorámica catedral nevada por Javier Díaz, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Provincia de Burgos.

Torre e iglesia Valdenoceda por Hornet 18, en Flickr.

Burgos ciudad.

Arco de Santa María 2, Burgos por paola.farrera, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La Adrada, Avila.

004328 - La Adrada por M.Peinado, en Flickr.

Arévalo, Ávila.

2621-Arevalo (Avila) por jl.cernadas, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Segovia city:

Fairy Tale ... por lapidim, en Flickr.

Madrid city:

Palacio-de-los-Deportes por Raulgarcia, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Aranjuez, Madrid:

El Palacio (Aranjuez) por Mackote, en Flickr.

Toledo province:

Vista desde el Canto Amarillo de Garciotun por Jbenayas, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Toledo city:

Vista Panorâmica de Toledo - Toledo Panoramic View por M a r t i n M o n t i n g e l l i, en Flickr.

Santo Domingo de Silos, Burgos:

Monasterio - Claustro por albTotxo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Ponferrada, León:

La Red Social (Put_ Facebook) por javi olano (www.nosehacerfotos.com), en Flickr.

Ponferrada, León:

Plaza de la encina por jorge zapico, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Zamora city:

NOCHE DE ANTORCHAS por titoalfredo, en Flickr.

Zamora city:

Zamora por Antramir, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Fermoselle, Zamora:

Fermoselle, Zamora por Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr.

Castilla-La Mancha:

inmensidad por dsevilla, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Candelario, Salamanca:

Candelario por andres_colmen, en Flickr..

Cáceres province:

Buitre por José Ignacio Croce, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Province of León:

A los pies del Cornón por penamuxiven, en Flickr.

Province of Ávila:

GUISANDO_FLICKR_003-15 por cabezadeturco, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Guisando, Ávila:

Calle por cabezadeturco, en Flickr.

Alarcón, Cuenca:

Castillo de las Altas Torres. Alarcón por emeritense, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Province of Cuenca:

Buenache de Alarcón, Cuenca por C.CR _ Plaerdemavida, en Flickr.

Province of Soria:

Laguna Negra por vic_206, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Valladolid city:

Plaza Mayor, Valladolid (Spain), HDR por marcp_dmoz, en Flickr.

Valverde de los Arroyos, Guadalajara:

Valverde de los Arroyos - explored por Raúl A., en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Gastronomy:

Jamón por Jorge Caballero JimÃ©nez, en Flickr.

Mérida, Badajoz:

Teatro Romano de Mérida por xTr @ light, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Zafra, Badajoz:

Zafra por Stoned59, en Flickr.

Province of Madrid:

MADRID_060508_MXALX_078 por PromoMadrid, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Province of León:

Valle de Burbia por FreeCat, en Flickr.

Province of Burgos:

Morning, above Castrojeriz por peregrino_tom, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Province of Guadalajara:

Hoces del Río Dulce, La Pelegrina, Guadalajara, España por publikaccion.es, en Flickr.

Segovia city:

Segovia, Spain por Ã‰ole, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Buitrago del Lozoya, Madrid:

Nieve en la Sierra Norte de Madrid por Mundo Desconcertante, en Flickr.

Campo de Criptana, Ciudad Real:

IMG_4830 por jorcolma, en Flickr.


----------

